# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Ból karku...

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam :Smile:  Od dłuższego czasu mam podobny problem..Bardzo bolą mnie mięśnie karku :Frown:  Czasami z bólu chce mi się aż płakać. Mam 19 lat. Byłam u lekarza i miałam robione prześwietlenie i niby wszystko dobrze...Ale wciąż boli;/ Na dodatek wyrobił mi się taki okropny nawyk odchylania głowy do tyłu... Mam wtedy wrażenie jakby mi coś tam przeskakiwało i przez chwilę przynosi mi to ulgę..Ale wygląda to koszmarnie, nie mogę przecież ciągle zarzucać głową do tyłu. Już nie raz pytano mnie przez to czy coś mnie bolixD Naprawdę zależy mi na poprawie...Myślę, że to po prostu wina tego, że nie mam wyćwiczonych mięśni..Ale to tylko moja teoria... Proszę o pomoc!  :Smile:

----------

